# Connecting Sony Laptop to Projector problem



## daddyslipdisk (Oct 2, 2006)

Our company has had a Sony Vaio PCG-GRT260G notebook for a couple of years now and we have a pretty major issue. I'm not sure if it's because of user error or what the case may be, but here's the problem. We do a lot of presentations. I mean about one or two a month. And when we do them, we bring the laptop out and they normally have a projector that we connect to. That's where the issue is. We'll see other people do presentations before us and they literally hook up their laptop, start it up and bang there it is on the big screen. 

With us, this laptop just does not want to communicate with projectors. There will be a variety of things that happen from nothing at all, to seeing a 2nd screen with the desktop image (screen #2 if you will) but no icons, to seeing everything correctly but then when you open the file up, the presentation shows on the laptop, but not on the video screen. You name it. We normally have to get to the location an hour in advance to tinker with it beforehand. It's frustrating and very embarrassing when the clients you're speaking with are having to sit there and watch you try and get it up and running. 

We use the Powerpoint Viewer by the way. It has a nVidia GeForceFX Go5600 Graphics card and I'm just lost. It's just making the owner very angry and enough is enough, please help! So is there some kind of tool we can use or a step by step walk through for this somewhere?


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

A few more details would help.

- What INPUT are you using on the projector? Computer In or some such?

- What OUTPUT are you using from the laptop?

- What is the screen resolution on the Laptop? And what screen resolution is the Projector set at?

http://www.umbc.edu/oit/classroomtechnology/av/faq.html


----------



## daddyslipdisk (Oct 2, 2006)

Pretty much every time it's been VGA. The resolution of the laptop is very high, but is normally always set at 1024x768. We normally do not have access to the projector settings since it's almost always up in the ceiling somewhere. But I just don't get why other people can just plug and go, but we have to tinker with settings on the laptop every single time. We go into the display settings drag the 1 and 2 around on top of each other to the side of each other, make the 2nd frame the default frame when the projector is defaulting to it and on ad on. It's really pretty frustrating.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

have your pressed the function key on the laptop (little blue key on teh bottom right) along with one of the true function keys across the top? Usually f8, sometimes f6; it will usually have a rectangle inside of a rectange signifying that it is going out. If others are coming in and it's working fine, that is most likely the cause.


----------



## daddyslipdisk (Oct 2, 2006)

No we've never done that. I was always under the impression that since the 2nd screen showed on the projector, that it was just a case of the video being configured incorrectly. I'll try that since we have a presentation next Saturday and hope fully that will work.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

From the link I provided:

_c) Use Lptop keys to toggle extenal display - hold down the "Fn Key" and the "Display Key"_


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

my bad. didn't read the link


----------

